
Steve Jobs introduces the iPhone to the world (2007) - meerita
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUIxyE2Ns8&t=4s
======
meerita
Steve Jobs introduce the iPhone. This is one of the best product introduction
and showcase ever made in hardware and software history. This presentation
helped me to shape the way to pitch products to investors or clients. I was 29
by that time, my career shifted thanks to the iPhone.

